# Nannies in the Algarve



## Toby D (Oct 28, 2011)

I will be looking for a Nanny, full time/part time, in the Alrgave for at least 6 months duration. 

It will not be untill Jan 2012 but would like to start getting the word out. 

We will be base in Portimao / Praia de Rocha region

Preferabally would be both english/portugues speaking but just english is o.k

Thanks

Toby


----------



## Alyaibraheem (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

I would love to be a Nanny, I already have my posters everywhere.
I live in Aljezur and can drive anywhere or you can come to me ( very fixable with time and all ) I have a great experience with kids as I worked in international schools 

*********


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alyaibraheem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to be a Nanny, I already have my posters everywhere.
> I live in Aljezur and can drive anywhere or you can come to me ( very fixable with time and all ) I have a great experience with kids as I worked in international schools
> ...


Worth noting that this poster hasnt been on the forum for 5 months now

Jo xxx


----------



## Alyaibraheem (Mar 5, 2012)

But they they say they would start on 2012


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alyaibraheem said:


> But they they say they would start on 2012


Perhaps Alya you could try sending them a Private message and see if you get any response.
To send a PM you click on the poster`s name and then on send Private Message on the drop down menu


----------

